# Indian Rice Bowl



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Memsab is asking after the successful feedback on dry mince dahl, about Indian Rice Bowl, it was "constructed in a metal tin/ pudding basin" and served up, it contained {from what Memsab can remember] rice/onions/chicken/ peas with curry sauce on the side, any clues recipes....


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Biryani?


----------

